
Ask HN: Which IDE was your first when you started coding? - modinfo
My first one was Notepad++ on Windows then Xcode on MacOS,     for a year I&#x27;ve been using only Visual Studio Code with many plugins.
======
senshu
I thing it was Borland Turbo C++ 3.0 for MS-DOS. It had syntax highlighting,
integrated help with full language and API documentation. Which was useful
because I didn't have Internet access back then, at the beginning of the
1990's.

I had to buy a new PC with an Intel 386 CPU, and add "extended memory" to run
the IDE. It couldn't run with only 640 Ko of RAM.

------
dragonwriter
Turbo Pascal 3 for DOS was the first thing that could be called an IDE that I
used, but not the first programming environment.

~~~
modinfo
Interesting! I wish I had started programming so early!

~~~
noir_lord
I did (1986) things aren't so different, hardware is monumentally faster and
developer tools are more powerful but its still text describing what you want
the machine to do in detail.

The first three languages I learned are still around (BASIC, Pascal and C).

------
zhte415
Pencil and paper with lots of boxes that we drew, with boxes inside them, and
boxes inside them, all the way down because proofing code; sometimes you could
get funky and draw boxes from the inside out.

------
ColinWright
Mine was a single, blank screen with a prompt and flashing cursor on a Tandy
Model I.

Not sure you'd call it an IDE ...

------
DrScump
ISPF on TSO (IBM mainframes), assuming that punch cards and mark sense cards
don't count.

In doing cleaning and purging on the house, I just found something I forgot I
had: an ISPF implementation for use on MS-DOS!

------
maverick74
Sinclair BASIC on ZX Spectrum

AHAHAHA

~~~
modinfo
I just wrote my first program in Basic with my dad's help... I still remember
that, guessing numbers from 1 to 10. It was great fun!

~~~
maverick74
yeah, i had to learn it alone - my father didn't know how to program :p

10 PRINT "good old days"

20 GO TO 10

RUN

AHAHA

------
speakerbee
Free Pascal

~~~
modinfo
Interesting, I never learned pascal, I started by learning PHP what php I can
really well, I've been studying JS for a year now, where I learned NodeJS,
NextJS, React, VueJS and Preact.

------
noir_lord
Borland Turbo Pascal.

------
llama123
blue j. Ah the joys of java.......

~~~
modinfo
Blue J? Can you explain?

~~~
llama123
[https://www.bluej.org/](https://www.bluej.org/) it a shitty ide that i used
for my first programming course at uni. It is only good for learning
programing

~~~
modinfo
I was never interested in Java, but I'll see it!

------
mister_hn
Borland C++

